# Deep frying using gram flour



## Mumlé (Sep 13, 2011)

Another one while I'm at it. I'm guessing deep fried stuff isn't brilliant for anyone. But if you make things like pakoras using a yummy gram flour batter wouldn't that make it better as gram flour is from chick peas? Currently obsessed by sweetcorn fritters in spicy batter, the kids love the less spicy version, mmmmmmmmm


----------



## trophywench (Sep 13, 2011)

How many carbs in gram as opposed to wheat flour; just thinking there are carbs in chick peas too but quite likely not as many as wheat flour.

I love home made onion bhajis, plenty of chilli-powder in the batter for me, please!


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry gram flour is 58% carbs, so not that much better than white flour, but it does make great onion bhajis.  This site has a good look up for food:http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/search/?q=gram+flour&mode=tdp


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 14, 2011)

Whenever we've used gram flour (it makes a fab batter for deep fried cauli florets - thank you Madhur Jaffrey) we've tended to not count it for its whole carb allocation. This may be because I have a slightly strange relationship with pulses and only ever seem able to count them as half their value to make it work... (something to do with long absorption I think, doubly so with deep fried).

Having said that the little treats I'm thinking of are a rare event and usually part of a large and tricky-to-guess meal, so even if they had caused problems in themselves it would have been hard to spot!

M


----------

